# Trying to join Local 26



## mts281 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm from the Roanoke area and plan on taking all my transcripts from school and the 20 dollars for the test and applying to 26 Thursday and have a few questions. Is there work around Roanoke? How does it work if you get accepted and there is no work directly around your area? Would it be a good thing to take my transcript from tech school (auto & diesel) w/ associates or should I just leave that out? 

Thanks


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. There are several on here that are out of Local 26 that can probably answer your questions.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

The work question is probably best handled by 26 themselves. Big jurisdiction and different than some others.

Personally, I think the transcripts will help as long as you completed the program you were in (or at least did not just quit), had decent grades, and had good attendnce.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

do you know anyone in the local you can get advice from


----------



## mts281 (Oct 21, 2009)

I know no one in the local. I'm basically just applying in the blind. Richardson-Waylind ?spelling is that only company I know off hand in Roanoke that is union but they do linework if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## mts281 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I put my application in today and have to take them a money order back to pay for the aptitude test and the waiting and hoping begins.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good luck on the test.


----------



## mts281 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks. They weren't able to tell me anymore about the work situation here other than there are only a handful of union companys around this area and most are based from out of town. One of the bigger nonunion companys laid off some people yesterday. My brother is management in one of the local nonunion companies and went into a tirade about no one around here will hire you after you have been IBEW and that he turns them away as soon as they mention it.


----------

